# Not sure when to stop drugs now I'm pregnant



## MultiMum (Jul 13, 2008)

Can you help? 
The clinic I am with is a fairly small clinic and in terms of the drug protocol they suggested that I used a protocol from a previous clinic: 
So I am on
 Progynova 3 per day. *Cyclogest* 2 per day. *Prontogest* jabs alternate days (gestone is not available).
 The question is when to stop each. They seem to be not certain and I haven't kept 'stop' notes from the previous clinic.
I assume it would be necessary to wean to prevent large falls in hormones.
Any ideas?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

My clinic say to stop at 12 week and ''wean if it makes you feel safer, but no real need''

This is a prescribing decision and up to the doctor who writes the prescriptions for you.

The placenta is fully formed at 12 weeks and is pumping out lots more hormone than you are taking by then.

I would have a gradual wean off between weeks 12 and 14 if I were you, but I am not your doctor and for me to advise you directly would be prescribing that I am not allowed to do.


----------

